# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ПОЖЕЛАШКИ от гостей.

## Уралочка

*ПОЖЕЛАШКИ ОТ ГОСТЕЙ.* *(можно использовать на любом мероприятии)*

Юмористические пожелания гостей поднимут настроение всем!!!

Спросите КАК?  :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Yahoo:        Да всё очень просто))) 

*в комплекте текст,музыка и ВИДЕО с мк.*

*стоимость 500р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*
*
Не раз задавали вопрос: "А ЧТО ОН ТАКОЕ ДЕЛАЕТ?" - как раз - одна из пожелашек))))* :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------

